# Custom Plexi-glass



## TifosiGT (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello,

Does anybody know a good place to get a custom acrylic or plex-glass encosure made? does not have to hold water. it is for the top of my turtle tank.

Thank you

Best,
RL


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Industrial plastics. I know that there is one in Port Coquitlam and I believe in Richmond as well.


----------

